# Narex Chisels



## coachmancuso (Feb 10, 2013)

I am looking to buy a set of 3 Narex mortise chisels . What do you think about these. They are on sale at Highland woodworking for 39.99. Just starting with chisels to do mortise joints and these look pretty good for the price. What does everyone think? What are your favorite chisels for mortise joints?


----------



## chopnhack (Nov 5, 2011)

I have a set of their bench chisels from over 3 years ago and they are great for the money. Just be warned that they are in metric which may pose a challenge to you for using them in mortise joints. Also the standard bench chisels are thicker up around the edges so you may want to grind a bevel on the long edges adjacent to the cutting end.


----------



## Tsmutz (Mar 10, 2013)

I've been using a set Narex chisels for a couple years now and like them.

Good steel, big easy to hold handles. They are a good value I think.

Things to note, they are metric (not a big deal in my mind since you always size the tenon to fit), and the sides are slightly tapered unlike the LN mortise chisels.

Hope this helps.


----------



## thebigvise (Jun 17, 2010)

I agree with Tsmutz: metric not a problem for the reason stated. I have a set of Narex mortise chisels. I am very pleased. They hold a razor edge for a good bit of mortising and/or time.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

I don't have a set of their mortising chisels but I do have a set of Narex beveled edge chisels and for the money they are hard to beat. It seems like I read a review by Chris Gocknour about a test of chisels and if I remember correctly he thought they are a very good value.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## CampD (Nov 8, 2008)

Just purchased the same set of 5, only had about 2 weeks but so far so good.

Came with a very good edge with no need to redress.
I have yet to use them for dovetails but have used them for other projects where the heft and angle has come in handy - cleaning up mortises and some inside corners.

I'm happy and you can't beat the price!


----------



## coachmancuso (Feb 10, 2013)

Thanks for the advice. Where did you all buy yours from. There is a wood working show this weekend in Tampa and I was hoping that someone there would have them.The only place I have seen them was at highland woodworking


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

Lee Valley sells them too. If they are at the ww show, they usually will ship for free w/a purchase from there.


----------



## Alster (Aug 7, 2009)

If I remember right, Lee Valley has them in true imperial sizes rather than metric equivalents.


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

I've got one….it's my best quality chisel. However, it's the most comfortable chisel I own, which is more important to me than quality. I like the feel of my Irwin's better.


----------



## coachmancuso (Feb 10, 2013)

I am going to call lee valley tomorrow and make sure they are bringing them with them or see if I buy them they can bring them with them.


----------



## Fettler (Dec 6, 2012)

I have some naurex Mortising chisels. They came sharp; i haven't sharpen them yet. Supposedly they're not as hard of steel as my marple bench chisels, but I cant really tell the difference. For the money they seem like great chisels.


----------



## MonteCristo (May 29, 2012)

I'd say Narex is very good value.


----------



## robdem (Apr 7, 2011)

Coach lee valley will not have chisels at the show you will have to order them .If you order at the show you should get free shipping and no tax .Ordered some stuff from them at the show in New Jersey had order in a week also have this chisels work great .


----------

